# Electives/ Observership In Newyork



## ria_zaman (Dec 10, 2014)

Can anyone recommend me any hospital / university in Newyork for that offer electives to international students ( i am from pakistan)
Unfortunately I havenot taken toefel or usmle yet. I do have B1/B2 visa.
Kindly guide me with this matter.


----------

